
Blockchain Governance: Programming Our Future - blacksmythe
https://medium.com/@FEhrsam/blockchain-governance-programming-our-future-c3bfe30f2d74
======
blacksmythe
>> Governance is the most vital problem in the space. Other fundamental
problems like scalability are arguably best approached by using governance to
set the right incentives for people to solve them.

>>Yet little research has gone into governance and it feels poorly understood.

